

Happiest/Unhappiest cities in the USA - Polish_Dan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/21/us-unhappiest-cities_n_5606503.html

======
bernardlunn
As somebody who is right now happy in NYC, I call BS on this one. I have no
problems with people loving Louisiana, I don't see why I should feel bad about
not living there.

